# Censure



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

I noticed that _Censure_ by Nick Kyme is available for purchase and download today. I normally detest audio dramas and have been nothing but let down by them in the past, but this Thursday I will be making a 12 hour drive and figured what better way to attempt to pass the time. But I am quite hesitant about dropping the money on this as I purchased _The Sigilitie_ by Chris Wraight expecting a smidge of entertainment, and boy was I wrong on that one....

So if anyone has given this audio drama a listen I would much appreciate a quickie review on whether this is worth the money or not


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I had such high hopes for a good story about Thiel after _Know No Fear_... Well, I was in for a let down. 

The biggest problem is that there is exactly zero in the ways of content or plot in it really. When it felt like 15 minutes had passed there had actually went some 45 minutes already (out of 75), and fuck nothing at all had happened really. "Plot" twist was so obvious that it wasn‘t even remotely surprising when it happened. 

I usually love audio dramas, but this one was fairly bad. Get _Honour to the Dead_ instead, its about a hundred times better and more enjoyable. I mean, titans beating each other to pulp is always entertaining and interesting, right? Or _Wolf Hunt_ (yes, even McNeil is better than this), or any other of the more recent audios for that matter.


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

Fuck... this is what I figured was going to happen... honestly I have already bought both _Wolf Hunt_ and _Honour to the Dead_, and I lost interest in both halfway through lol. My attention kept drifting off and I missed entire plot points and sections of dialogue and kept having to rewind it so I could hear them again. Fuck I hate audio dramas.....


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Doelago said:


> I had such high hopes for a good story about Thiel after _Know No Fear_... Well, I was in for a let down.
> 
> The biggest problem is that there is exactly zero in the ways of content or plot in it really. When it felt like 15 minutes had passed there had actually went some 45 minutes already (out of 75), and fuck nothing at all had happened really. "Plot" twist was so obvious that it wasn‘t even remotely surprising when it happened.
> 
> I usually love audio dramas, but this one was fairly bad. Get _Honour to the Dead_ instead, its about a hundred times better and more enjoyable. I mean, titans beating each other to pulp is always entertaining and interesting, right? Or _Wolf Hunt_ (yes, even McNeil is better than this), or any other of the more recent audios for that matter.


Spoilers please? I hate audio dramas.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ultramarines base gets attacked by Word Bearers and half the place gets taken hostage. Thiel and a Army soldier escape above ground and get hunted by an Gal Vorbac Word Bearer. Thiel and the army trooper escape into a Rhino, Gal Vorbac guy goes in with them. Thiel and Word Bearer have a bitch fight for like five minutes while idiot army trooper drives the Rhino off a cliff. 
Word Bearer stabs himself to death on a sword and explodes in blood. BLOOD. Thiel‘s armor now suddenly looks all Word Bearer‘ish so he grabs the guys helmet and infiltrates the Ultramarines stronghold held by Word Bearers and kills the suckers rescuing his Ultramarine friends and everyone lives happily forever after.
Well, apart from army trooper. He died from radiation poisoning.
Thiel jumps on a drop ship (because apparently there are Thunderhawk taxis available for a quick trip to Macragge from Calth if you feel like it) and dramatic _"You ain‘t heard? Shit is all Imperium Secundus now."_ line gets dropped by the pilot. 



Overall one of the most obvious, uninspired and pointless plots in all of the Horus Heresy. Ouh, and boy did Kyme ruin the great Thiel we had in Know No Fear.


----------



## Gree (Jun 13, 2010)

That...sounds rather horrible. Granted I thought Know No Fear was also horrible along with the current Ultramarines Heresy plotlines they've been following. But this audio in particular sounds just bad on it's own. I was thinking of buying it but I'll hold off on my money now.


----------

